# الجزء الثانى من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس(عجائب الكتاب المقدس)



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

*هاااااااااااى..يللا بينا ندخل على الجزء الثانى من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس
(عجائب الكتاب المقدس)*

1-أقام ميتا وهو ميت(2مل21:13)؟؟


2-نبي مشي حافيا لمدة 3 سنوات(أش3:20)؟؟


3-أوقف الشمس وجعل اليوم طويل(يش13:10)؟؟

يااااااااارب تعرفوا تحلوها بسرعه..وبعد بكره هنزل الجزء الثالث
(حيوانات فى الكتاب المقدس)..يللا بسرعه ربنا معاكوا..بااااااااااى..
اخوكم dodo jojo

ملحوظه:الفائز يلزمه حل جميع الاجزاء الخمسه والذى لم يحل الحزء الاول موجود فى الموضوع الاصلى..الذى يسمى بـ(مسابقات الكتاب المقدس). 
​


----------



## bilseka (2 يونيو 2011)

1- عظانم اليشيع النبي
2- اشعياء النبي
3- يشوع


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتييير للاجابه يا عضو يا عسل..ربنا يباركك


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هاااااااااااى..يللا بينا ندخل على الجزء الثانى من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس
> (عجائب الكتاب المقدس)*
> 
> 1-أقام ميتا وهو ميت(2مل21:13)؟؟
> ...




في انتظار اللي جاية بس لو ممكن الاجابات تكون في رساله خاصة عشان الغش


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> في انتظار اللي جاية بس لو ممكن الاجابات تكون في رساله خاصة عشان الغش



برافو..بس مش ينفع يا ابو كف


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*ايه دة الاسئلة سهلة خالص والاعضاء شاطرين ياريت تصعب الاسئلة شوية ممكن ؟*


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

هحاول فى الجزء الثالث


----------



## bilseka (3 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> هحاول فى الجزء الثالث


فكرة   حلوة   جدا   يا   دود   ربنا   يباركك   وشد   حيلك   عايز   اسئلة   كتير


----------



## dodo jojo (4 يونيو 2011)

الجزء الثانى تم غلقه


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هاااااااااااى..يللا بينا ندخل على الجزء الثانى من مسابقة الكتاب المقدس*​
> *(عجائب الكتاب المقدس)*​
> 1-أقام ميتا وهو ميت(2مل21:13)؟؟​
> 2-نبي مشي حافيا لمدة 3 سنوات(أش3:20)؟؟​
> ...


 

اجابة الجزء الثاني ارسلت علي الخاص


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

انا مش عارف ومحبش اغش الاجابة امامى


----------



## dodo jojo (4 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> اجابة الجزء الثاني ارسلت علي الخاص



شكرا يا نيتا


----------

